# Funny Things You Notice As A Plant Nerd...



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 16, 2006)

I was at some friend's house earlier and noticed something during a commerical that made me bust out laughing. Ever seen the "When is a diet pill worth $200 a bottle? When it works!" commercial? I noticed something on it that no one else in the room would have ever gotten. They always try to give the product a pharmaceutical sounding generic name and a latin name...but check out the latin name on the imfamous Lipozene:







Jon


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2006)

Hahaha that is fantastic!

When I saw the newest James Bond film I was very excited when they made use of _Digitalis_ during a certain scene involving heart failure.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 16, 2006)

I will pass on that product if it it gives you the Genus symptoms. I like the shape of mine  
:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: 
for the unlatinized oke: 
Amorpho = shapeless
phallus = penis


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 16, 2006)

at first i didn't see that it's Amorphophallus konjac. krazy....


----------



## Mark (Dec 16, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Hahaha that is fantastic!
> 
> When I saw the newest James Bond film I was very excited when they made use of _Digitalis_ during a certain scene involving heart failure.



But did you notice the green Maudiae Paph on the table in a restaurant scene?

It's funny but just last night the Lipozene commercial came on and I finally noticed the A.k. content. I laughed out loud and told my consort "that's what's in one of the pots in the basement." I wonder how much you'd have to consume to actually lose weight. Doesn't it work because it's acaloric/indigestible carbs? I once had it in a sauce in some veg restaurant (Obo? Ubo? Obu?) in NYC but didn't feel any thinner afterward.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think diet pills are useless.I don;t see how they can work, maybe its because in as skinny as a toothpick


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark said:


> But did you notice the green Maudiae Paph on the table in a restaurant scene?



I did! I also noticed that it kept switching directions. For some shots it would be facing the table but for others it would be facing away.

Also, in V for Vendetta, when V goes into that bad guy's greenhouse the bad guy is using an eyedropper to put something in the pouch of a Paph.


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2006)

Diet pills can work, but when you stop using them they **** you up and you gain all the weight back (at least that's my ephedra experience. I don't have experience w/ A.k.) lol. 

I was talking to someone last week about how, during all the running scenes in the film 'Apocalypto' (and like, 2/3 of the scenes are men running as fast as possible through the jungle) I kept wishing they would sloooow dowwwn so I could look more closely for the orchids.


----------



## bwester (Dec 16, 2006)

at least it isnt the "may cause gasey or oily discharges" one.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 16, 2006)

To be honest, I doubt there is even any konjac in the pills. I think they just wanted a latin sounding name to make them sound more legit. The male enhancement pills Enzyte go by _Suffragium asotas_ which means jibberish in latin. With all the true pharmaceutical commercials there are, I think they are just trying to copy them to borrow credibility for their snake oil.

Jon


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 16, 2006)

Lol


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 16, 2006)

ah, but have you googled +herbal +"amorphophallus konjac" ...?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 17, 2006)

A. konjac is the main ingredient in the Asian jelly candies that I buy in the local markets...I prefer leechi flavor myself....I also grow A. konjac in my yard. It survives every winter, comes up late, around June. Never blooms though....Take care, Eric


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice info there....hmmm I might even have eaten it before then without knowing it.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2006)

anyone see stranger than fiction?
Phals in at least one scene (big deal) but on her table there's a Paph!
my favorite part of that movie was when he brought her flours...


----------

